# Oil pan removal/installation



## m750 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello. I am new to this site and BMWs. I recently aqcquired a 1990 750iL. It needs a little work, but overall it is in good shape. It is leaking oil from the valve covers and oil pan. Does anyone have any advice or instructions to replacing the valve cover gaskets, oil pan, and oil pan gasket? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Lower pan should be fairly simple.

The upper pan gasket requires splitting the motor and transmission to get to the back two bolts. There is a way around that but IIRC it requires drilling large holes in part of the engine casting.

Try http://bmwe32.masscom.net/ or www.e38.org/e32


----------



## m750 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you. Great links!

I am going to post a few more questions but I am going to look up some of the questions on the sites you sent. Maybe you are familiar with some of these problems though.

There is a notification on the dash indicating my washer fluid is low - this is not true - completely full. Sensor maybe?

No blower motor. I replace the fuse, but it keeps blowing (the fuse that is - not the blower motor). 

It is difficult to read the odometer reading. It doesn't light up but it is faint (the rest of the dash is fine). 

The control panel does not save date and time. It does record mpg and instant mpg, but I am not sure it is not accurate. Especially since the range went from 388 miles to 0 miles in 1 day and I have a full tank of gas. Perhaps this is related to the gas gauge reading empty - I assume this is the fuel level sending unit, but perhaps related to some of the electrical issues I am having.

If anyone has experienced this stuff and can give advice, I would appreciate it. I will keep doing some research. The e38.org/e32 page has complete wiring diagrams I downloading now - this should help.

Thanks!


----------

